# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting - June 27



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hello from the Toronto Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Helpand Support Group.The next meeting for the Toronto IBS Self Help Group is fast approaching.We will be meeting on Thursday, June 27, as usual at Mount Sinai Hospital,600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.Novartis Pharmaceutical began marketing the drug Zelnorm (tegaserod)in Canada on June 10 for female constipation predominant IBS sufferers.I am expecting that Novartis will be present at the June meeting to perhapsanswer questions about the drug.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.See you then.Jeff-------------------------------------------------------------------------Jeffrey Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help Group


----------

